

Lund-based UserApp wants to help developers focus on what they do best - typerandom
http://swedishstartupspace.com/2013/10/08/userapp/

======
kapv89
As an Indian, this topic is very funny, as "lund", in north indian slang,
means "penis", and that kinda changes the meaning of the whole topic

~~~
timothy89
Aww man :( What's the word for "awesomeness"? So I could tell the mod to
update it ;)

~~~
localfugue
Don't fret - I'm pretty sure it isn't the same in other Indian languages :-)

That said, I'm a bit leery about doing user management using third party
libraries and I looked at the linked HN page to find the same concerns
expressed. Please explain more about how you plan to address security
concerns. Good luck!

P.S: "Mast" as posted by architgupta means "Cool/good". As always, have fun!

------
typerandom
We launched UserApp (www.userapp.io) three days ago here on HN. Related
thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6500787](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6500787)

------
GoldfishCRM
Grattis. Kör hårt nu!

~~~
timothy89
Tack! Ja, vi får väl visa vad vi svenskar går för nu ;)

------
parse_
Great news for Lund and Sweden!

------
joshuahornby
Any update when other frameworks will be coming out for UserApp?

~~~
timothy89
Do you mean like client libraries for other languages than javascript? If so,
what frameworks/languages do you have in mind?

~~~
joshuahornby
Yeh, and a PHP one would be very nice. Also more demo apps would be helpful.
Love the product and can not wait to build with it.

~~~
timothy89
PHP is actually next on the list, but I can't say when it will be ready, but
shouldn't take long. I think I have some ideas for another demo app in mind, I
guess we have too see when I get the time to actually put it together. Thank
you for your appreciation, we will not make you disappointed! :)

~~~
jp1989
+1 Would love to see this with PHP soon guys.

------
bybjorn
This is such a great idea - good luck with it!:-)

